# All pigeons are important...



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hey, pigeons are pigeons...
Everyone has opinions about feral pigeons.
A large percentage of our population think that all pigeons are wild pigeons, even though there are many more pigeons (domestic) in captivity than there are wild pigeons in the cities. In other words, there are domestic pigeons like show, racing, performing and pet pigeons, then there are wild feral pigeons, surviving without much help from man. But the truth of the matter is that they are all pigeons. Pigeons are pigeons.
Now, everyone has an agenda of some kind when it comes to pigeons. Some want to stone them, some want to own them, some don't care. 
My agenda is the preservation, care and concern for life. The life of a pigeon is important to me. I don't care if it has papers, wins or looses races, shows best or worst, or if it can tumble, roll or nothing at all...or if it just happens to live under a railroad bridge or on someones roof. What I care about is a pigeons life. Any pigeons life. 
As the owner of this web site, I can tell you that what I have just written is what this web site is all about. If you can't see it yet, then keep watching folks, the show has just begun.
I know that many of you feel the same as I do about pigeons. I am thankful that I am not all alone here. Please feel free to help me out, make suggestions, tell us what is on your mind, etc. As long as what ever you do and say supports the life of all pigeons, you will always have friends here. 

Pigeons Forever..
Carl


----------

